# What type of wood for pleco's?



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a tank with alot of Manzanita wood and one piece of driftwood, not sure what type. My question is will the pleco's (Royal Pleco) eat the manzanita wood? If not what is a good type of wood to use and where do you get it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

any wood that is tank safe, this can be manzanita, iron wood, collected and properly cleaned wood, doesnt matter they dont mind., also if the wood wasnt right they will feed on other stuff


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

My royal pleco eats the cleaned/sterilized driftwood that I have in his tank just fine. I've had them chew on manzanita as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What you want to stay away from is soft wood that will rot in the tank and wood that is still green and have sap. And definitely don't do any conifers. Most waterlogged driftwood that is worn smooth from being in the water a long time would be safe. Manzanita is very popular but they panaque will really go to town on it and eject tons of poop...just a word of warning to be prepared to vacuum the tank.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I remember seeing some wood for sale, I think it was IPU, will look there next time I'm over on the Mainland. 2wheels2 Thanks about the heads up on the sappy wood. Pine spruce .... read that in Elle's sticky:bigsmile:


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

iceblue you live like down the island from me , if you wanted wood you should have said something im so used to people being on the mainland i dont even look anymore, i have lots of cool stuff here that i have collected ect, and some actual pet store stuff,

hit me up when your on next . or email me [email protected]


----------

